# Rooster breed ?



## jogigharbor (Sep 27, 2013)

Can neone help identifying this rooster breed ? I hatched him via bator about. 6months ago. They were from some eggs i collected from a local farm. His name is chester. 
Jen


----------



## troyer (Dec 22, 2012)

It looks like some sort of mix. Maybe just a regular mutt. He looks pretty though. If you would give us the breeds that the local farm has we could possibly help out a bit more. It isn't hard to get that color, you need to breed a black to a silver to get that color.


----------



## matt_kas (Mar 11, 2013)

Possibly a gray japanese bantam? Maybe but im not sure.


----------



## jogigharbor (Sep 27, 2013)

They had a countless of different breeds. I know it was a med size brown egg but thats about it. Not much to go on. I was just curious because he is only6 mo old and his tail feathers are so long!


----------



## MaransGuy (Jul 15, 2013)

It's probably a mix, but the color looks like Birchen.  Nice looking guy though.


----------



## matt_kas (Mar 11, 2013)

MaransGuy said:


> It's probably a mix, but the color looks like Birchen.  Nice looking guy though.


I'm starting to think more birchen too now like a birchen mix of something


----------

